# No steel body panels?



## robt1 (Jan 24, 2018)

Amazed tonight to find that only steel external body panel on mk3 TT is the retractable rear spoiler.

Nothing else at all externally made of steel.....

WOW.

Cheers

Rob


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

Lots of steel is used, just not on the panels.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Interesting fact: Did you know the ratio of aluminum was actually higher on the MK2 @ 69%


----------



## Quizzical (Sep 6, 2015)

What is the ratio for the Mk3?


----------



## pcbbc (Sep 4, 2009)

Quizzical said:


> What is the ratio for the Mk3?


Percentage Aluminium by weight:
MK2 Report 69%
MK3 Report 27%


----------



## RuuTT (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow that's quite a difference, didn't expect that!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

MK3 is impressive given the cars are lighter than the previous generation with more kit as standard. Base model 50kg lighter. Even the RS is 35kg lighter. Can't imagine how much lighter it would be if Audi didn't tighten the purse strings.


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

Just read that mk3 report, not seen it before.

Not sure what to make of it, the RS part is full of errors.

Eg, S-tronic appeared on the regular RS first, not the plus; the mk3 was more than 10kg lighter; the mk3 didn't get launch control fir the first time, the mk2 had it since 2011; the stock mk3 will do 0-100 in 8 not 9 seconds; the revised engine does not seem much the same as before at first glance :lol: ; carbon brakes are available for the first time, so not 'available as before'; good-looking 20" wheels... um where? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

powerplay said:


> Just read that mk3 report, not seen it before.
> 
> Not sure what to make of it, the RS part is full of errors.
> 
> Eg, S-tronic appeared on the regular RS first, not the plus; the mk3 was more than 10kg lighter; the mk3 didn't get launch control fir the first time, the mk2 had it since 2011; the stock mk3 will do 0-100 in 8 not 9 seconds; the revised engine does not seem much the same as before at first glance :lol: ; carbon brakes are available for the first time, so not 'available as before'; good-looking 20" wheels... um where? :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


I believe they are comparing to the manual MK2 RS so in that case 10kg is correct (mk2 manual only in the USA 1450kg mk3 rs is 1440kg).


----------



## Magpie10 (Oct 22, 2015)

Regarding less aluminium in Mk3. There has been a revolution in steel technology since Mk2. Lighter and stronger steels which translates to a stiffer body and improved crash 'pulse' performance.


----------

